# Mufflers on an 04 GTO



## GOAT#1 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm wanting to put new mufflers on my 04 GTO. I want a louder sound. I can not make my mind up on either the flow master super 44 or the series 10. Please give me some ideas.


----------



## Nickers (Sep 14, 2013)

GOAT#1 said:


> I'm wanting to put new mufflers on my 04 GTO. I want a louder sound. I can not make my mind up on either the flow master super 44 or the series 10. Please give me some ideas.


If that's the muffler I'm thinking of, the super 10 is crazy loud. It's suppose to be a dirt car muffler. I have one on my 5.2 Dakota and its borderline stupid.
I'd look into spintechs, great sound and a quality piece.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I can almost tell the age of posters by how loud they want the mufflers without adding any power to the car. . . .


----------



## Red2005Goat (May 22, 2013)

I have Spintechs on my 05. Love the sound. Give it a very nice rumble. Affordable too.


----------



## GOAT#1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Red2005Goat said:


> I have Spintechs on my 05. Love the sound. Give it a very nice rumble. Affordable too.


which spintechs do you have. I want it loud but not to where i'm going to get in trouble with the law.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Seeing as the stock '04 is at the threshold of legal sound limits anything you add to that will potentially put you at risk. It depends a lot on how you're going to drive it and the local PD. I had Spins for a few years. They are loud and have a funny whirring sound to them when you get on it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My JBA system was very loud.


----------

